# Hook Lift system



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Has any one used a hook lift to transport a backoe? If so what was the cost of system and what did you need to get? Also could you get the use of a dump body too?


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Our competition here uses a hook lift to haul skid loaders,but to haul a tractor hoe you need to look close at a couple of things,overall height,wheel base,possibility of having to have a cheater or a tandem truck.It is possible,I think alot of rental houses use these.As far as the dump box they are used all the time on lifts like this,we even looked at doing this but the lift added to much weight.So the dump will work fine as long as you are not hauling by the ton.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

You could buy 5 trailers for the price of the hook lift system large enough to transport larger equipment. My budy has one on his f-450 and transports small 10-14 yd dumpsters. He has a swap loader system, and the hook unit for the truck was 12K.

Dino


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Plowkings right if all your going to do is haul equipment but the beauty of Swaploader and Stellar lifts are that you can choose the truck body you want.I have seen dumps,flat decks,sanders,cube vans.I have also seen where the truck can be used as a fifth wheel truck when not carrying a body.However I think it would take more of a $4000 to $6000 trailer to have the carry capacity of a lift truck,the GVW of this truck is 26000# which leaves around 14000# carry capacity for a single axle.I think that stellar lift are actually built near Iowastorm and I in DesMoines.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Point taken, my post should have said, that more than 1 trailer could be bought for the price of the swap loader.
Dino


----------

